# VAPRIL - Vaping Awareness Month



## Hooked (26/3/21)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vapril-make-the-switch/
25 March 2021

"This year’s VAPRIL make the switch to vaping campaign kicks off in a weeks time and the EcigClick reviewers are offering their top tips to quit smoking using e-cigarettes.

Every single one of us on the Ecigclick team was a smoker so we know all to well how hard packing up the fags can be.

VAPRIL is a yearly event here in the UK and over time has helped over 72% of those taking part quit the killer habit. *It’s NOT limited to the UK either, in fact the organizers are urging smokers from across the globe to get involved. [my highlights]*

The idea is for the whole month of April, smokers make the switch to 95% safer vaping and the website offers support and advice.

VAPRIL 2021 will be:

Providing specialist advice and support to help you make the right decisions about vaping and ensure a successful switchover from smoking.
Giving you the facts on vaping to help you make an informed decision. Public Health England say that misinformation on vaping prevents smokers from switching to the less harmful alternative. 

We’re here to help change that!
OK follow the link above for more info AFTER you’ve read personal VAPRIL make the switch to smoking stories and tips from our reviewers, Michelle, Neil Cozens and Harley.

The VAPRIL website also offers your chance to:

Download our Switch on to Vaping Plan, developed by vapers for smokers.
Access wide-ranging advice from industry experts.
Hear from ex-smokers who haven’t looked back since they took up vaping.
Get the most up-to-date evidence-based facts about vaping...
The campaign launches with a free webinar hosted by UKVIA and begins at 10am on April 1st – more details are in the link..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (26/3/21)

I'm having mixed feelings about this one. If it gets good media coverage, it'll serve the cause but it may also be used against us by Big Tobacco...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

